# Greece Super League 21-22 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
21 Sep 16:00 Asteras Tripolis - Kalloni AEL FC 1.62 3.40 6.50 +60 Asteras Tripolis - Kalloni AEL FC 
21 Sep 18:15 Atromitos Athens - GS Apollon Smyrnis 1.60 3.60 6.20 +60 Atromitos Athens - GS Apollon Smyrnis 
21 Sep 20:30 Panathinaikos Athen - OFI Crete FC 1.65 3.45 6.00 +60 Panathinaikos Athen - OFI Crete FC 
22 Sep 16:00 FC PAOK Thessaloniki - Platanias Chanion 1.40 4.40 8.20 +61 FC PAOK Thessaloniki - Platanias Chanion 
22 Sep 18:15 Levadiakos FC - PAS Giannina FC 2.65 3.10 2.75 +56 Levadiakos FC - PAS Giannina FC 
22 Sep 18:15 Ergotelis FC - Panionios Athens 2.35 3.00 3.30 +59 Ergotelis FC - Panionios Athens 
22 Sep 18:15 Panthrakikos FC Komotini - GAS Veria FC 2.30 3.05 3.30 +59


----------



## banirost (Sep 21, 2013)

_*Panathinaikos Athen - OFI Kreta*_

Panathinaikos continues to puzzle the fans. The home draw against Veria (1-1) was followed by the away draw against Platanias (1-1) which was considered a negative result. 
Despite the good performances during the preparation friendlies, *OFI* have scored only 1 goal in 4 official matches. OFI Crete have not won any game so far in the league. 
The majority of Panathinaikos’ players are inexperienced and this fact will trouble us this season. My personal view is they are not so bad since they do try to follow the instructions of their coach. 
We believe that Panathinaikos will be the winner today. Moreover, will be scored more than 2.5 goals.
Over 2.5 2.40+
Panathinaikos win 1.65+


----------



## banirost (Sep 21, 2013)

banirost said:


> _*Panathinaikos Athen - OFI Kreta*_
> 
> Panathinaikos continues to puzzle the fans. The home draw against Veria (1-1) was followed by the away draw against Platanias (1-1) which was considered a negative result.
> Despite the good performances during the preparation friendlies, *OFI* have scored only 1 goal in 4 official matches. OFI Crete have not won any game so far in the league.
> ...


Final score 1:0


----------

